# Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars.



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2008)

Oettinger has the wheels on the shelf ready to roll. 
Oettinger Wheels are manufactured in Germany of the highest quality materials using the latest manufacturing processes. This ensures light, strong alloy wheels that are resistant to damage from road hazards and provides a performance increase over less expensive alternatives. Oettinger wheels are TUV approved certifying a proven quality which stands up over time.
* Timeless and Individual Design
* Made in Germany
* TUV Approved
* Superior Materials
* Center Caps with Oettinger Logo Included







Hot Oettinger Wheels


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. ([email protected])*

besides rims: no love for a6? i've decided my next car will be an a4 completed with oettinger body workings. but until then c5 a6?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_besides rims: no love for a6?

Yeah, Let's see some exterior bits and pieces for the C5 A6 from Oettinger!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Yeah, Let's see some exterior bits and pieces for the C5 A6 from Oettinger!

I know, I really wish I was able to offer body styling for the A6. But I do have some pretty nice wheels for it. The Oettinger Type RE really looks good on the C5.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The Oettinger Type RE really looks good on the C5.

One of the wheels I'm thinking about my white A6. If I get them, I'm gonna powdercoat them black and do the lip white. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. (EK20)*

They really do look good. I found this picture of them charcoal with a polished lip.








Sorry, I don't have any pictures of them on the A6.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. ([email protected])*

a6 grill? didnt that exist once?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_a6 grill? didnt that exist once?

I'm not sure, but I know there was an Oettinger spoiler much like the S Line/RS6 spoiler.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. (EK20)*

I actually started looking into it and I see where they had a full line of A6 stuff, I'm going to check into availability of it from Germany. Is any one here interested if I can get the A6 Body Styling?


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:02 PM 9-22-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Is any one here interested if I can get the A6 Body Styling?

I'd buy stuff for sure (when I have the money







). I don't know if Oettinger has a grill, but I'm pretty much sold on ECS Tuning's badgeless grill anyways. A nice bumper/lip kit would be awesome though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. (EK20)*

I found out I can still get the A6 body styling package, I also realized that I have a grille on the shelf ready to go. The rest of the items I can get but will need to be sea freighted over. It really does look good on the A6, It only fits the 2001 and older 2.7t models


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. ([email protected])*

So nothing for post-facelift models?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. (EK20)*

Sorry, I wish I had body styling for all of the A6 chassis. but I've really have tried to get everything Oettinger has to offer warehoused in the US ready to go.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sorry, I wish I had body styling for all of the A6 chassis. but I've really have tried to get everything Oettinger has to offer warehoused in the US ready to go.

It's ok, you've certainly scrounged up more then most have in the past for the A6. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Oettinger; German Parts for German Cars. (EK20)*

It was actually pretty wild getting everything going. We had a shipping container sent over sea freight, our warehouse didn't have enough shelf space so we had to get shelves from a closed down Lowes and anchor them to the floor with a hammer drill. 
This is a shipping containers worth of Oettinger.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

It's probably an incredibly cold day in hell before body stying could be made for the post-facelift model I'll bet?


----------

